# chromeless window



## SamyDeluxe (25. August 2001)

chromeless window wie geht das mit dem chromeless window
ich habe durch die such funktion nur eine homepage feedback gefunden thx for help

grezz samy:smoke:


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. August 2001)

suche mal einfach nach 

popup ohne rahmen 

oder so... das thema ist schon sehr oft behandelt worden


----------



## SamyDeluxe (25. August 2001)

*:-(*

negativ

kommt nichts was ich brauche


----------



## Psyclic (27. August 2001)

hmmm....
http://www.microbians.com <--- als java script version
http://www.macromedia.com/exchange/dreamweaver <--- als dw extension


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Oktober 2002)

Grundsätzlich macht das Chromeless Skript nix anderes als follgendes... (hoffentlich Blamier ich mich jetzt nicht )


```
function openWindow() {
  var window = window.open('datei.html','datei','fullscreen=1 , toolbar=0, location=0, directories=0, status=0, menubar=0, scrollbars=0, resizable=0');
 window.resizeTo(200, 300);
 window.moveTo(left, top);
}
```

Wenn´s nicht stimmt, bitte berichtigen ... =)



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Oktober 2002)

@Redzack
da hast du deinen richtigen Link
http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=3685


----------

